# Free Site Design Programs



## Weezey Baby (Dec 11, 2007)

I just purchased my new website and I am wondering if anyone knows any free web page designing programs?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Weezey Baby said:


> I just purchased my new website and I am wondering if anyone knows any free web page designing programs?


Yo need an HTML editor Do a google search for free HTML editor. Then go to wwwopenwebdesign.org and download one of their free templates.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

A lot depends on the site you bought. If it is a shopping cart, there are many templates or skins designed for specific carts. If it's just a general site, there are a number of free templates all over the net. 
.


----------



## Weezey Baby (Dec 11, 2007)

i used godaddy.com to host my webpage. Does anyone know if they have any templates or what to do after you register your page?


----------



## cutlas (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello! Godaddy does have templates on their website, a few to choose from. I am not an expert by any means but it is VERY time consuming, I will tell you that much. We do get a lot of hits and it has brought us business. Just make sure you have a lot of time when you go to start working on it. It gets easier the more you do it. 

Carri


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

That is the problem I found with the GoDaddy carts. I paid a 3 month fee just to check them out and found their carts the hardest to work with of any I tried. You can't import data, even copy from one item to the next. Everything has to be "done by hand", each entry, over and over.

Very time consuming. It would be OK if it's all you ever used, but there are sure much easier carts around. 

And cheaper.
.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Just pay some college student to do it for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Weezey Baby said:


> I just purchased my new website and I am wondering if anyone knows any free web page designing programs?


Yes, you can use NVU


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Yes, you can use NVU


Rodney have you used Nvu?


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

i like Web Page Maker.
it is not free, it costs like 50 usd, but they have a 15 day trial version, enough to do the job, in my opinion, if you don't need a huge site.

it's extremely easy to use, no codes, just drag and drop, import buttons and so on, everything looks familiar somehow and intuitive.
i printed the Help section, but almost didn't use it.
and it incorporates a web publisher

you can get it here:

Download Web Page Maker free -- Create Web Page, Publish Web Page


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

..i think i did a mistake..
i don't know if it has e-commerce features, i failed to observ this thread was in the ecommerce site design
sorry


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,, microsoft office live has free hosting on the basic plan,, then you can go to Shipping Calculator and Auction Management Solutions by AuctionInc and attach a cart for pay pal.

R.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

badalou said:


> Rodney have you used Nvu?


Yes, I've downloaded it and used it to edit sites before. It's very close to the features of dreamweaver (which is what I use most often).


----------

